# Great Draft for Phoenix



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

You guys did great on getting Zarko Cabarkapa who is compared by some with Nickoloz Tskitishvilli. You also solved your back up PG needs by acquiring Leandrinho Barbosa. Im actually feel bad because I wish he could be on a team that would start him. Over all I give the Suns an A on their Draft.


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know what to think yet. I don't know too much about zarko, except for the fact that he's tall, and he likes to run and shoot. I was really pissed though when the Suns passed up the opportunity to Lampe, another 7'0 Euro, but younger and stronger. I guess it was that contract situtation that they were talking about during the draft. I am happy that we did get Barbosa because marbury needs someone to back him up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This team will now be competing for the Western Conference crown.

The Suns flat out have basketball players. 

C-Big Jake/Voskuhl
PF-Stoudemire/Outlaw
SF-Marion/Carbarkpa
SG-Penny/Johnson/Jacobsen
PG-Marbury/Barbosa

This team now has:

Depth: Johnson, Zarko, Jacobsen, Barbosa, Voskuhl
Driving Ability: Marbury, Johnson, Barbosa, 
Shooting: Marbury, Jacobsen, Penny, Zarko
Athleticism: Marbury, Stoudemire, Marion, Johnson, Barbosa
Size: Jake, Voskuhl, Zarko (6'11), Amare, Outlaw

This team will now have a full complement to run Frank Johnson's offense. They can even bring in a Brian Skinner for the veteran's minimum to give them even more toughness. 

This team is set.


----------



## Dwight2Duke (Jun 2, 2003)

*Great Draft*

When the suns got Zarko I thought well the suns future is sure looking good. But when yall traded for Barbosa I was convinced that yall had the best draft. I can see in a couple of years a possible Detroit-Suns final.


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

Thats some good analysis NEWMESSIAH. Or maybe i just want to believe what you are saying because i am a suns fan. Generally, I am very happy with where the team is right now, although I am really pissed that they didn't draft Lampe, instead of Carabaka. Lampe is younger and stronger, and it is said that he can stroke it too. Hopefully, Zarko will prove that he can step up and hit big shots though. As far as the Barbosa trade goes, I was very pleased to see him go to the Suns because now Steph can relax a little more and the Suns will not lose any athleticism when Steph is sitting. I am thinking that he turns into a Tony Parker type player, but a better defender with his height and very long arms. Now, the only thing left to do is probably score one more vet via free agency, and hopefully unload a contract (GOogs).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>donshadyj</b>!
> Thats some good analysis NEWMESSIAH. Or maybe i just want to believe what you are saying because i am a suns fan. Generally, I am very happy with where the team is right now, although I am really pissed that they didn't draft Lampe, instead of Carabaka. Lampe is younger and stronger, and it is said that he can stroke it too. Hopefully, Zarko will prove that he can step up and hit big shots though. As far as the Barbosa trade goes, I was very pleased to see him go to the Suns because now Steph can relax a little more and the Suns will not lose any athleticism when Steph is sitting. I am thinking that he turns into a Tony Parker type player, but a better defender with his height and very long arms. Now, the only thing left to do is probably score one more vet via free agency, and hopefully unload a contract (GOogs).


Googs probably is not going anywhere but that is ok, the reason why not taking Lampe is good is because Zarko can play this season, which helps the Suns, because they needed shooting off the bench besides Jacobsen. Barbosa is great because in the 4th Quarter you can put him at PG and Marbury at the SG if you want to have a quick team on the floor. This team has really become SUPER INTERCHANGEABLE. Almost everyone on the team can play two positions now. 

Frank Johnson can now give Marbury a rest with a quality starter (potential All-Star) as a back-up PG. Are you serious? That is tremendous depth for the Suns. 

Zarko will get stronger as Phoenix has a great training staff so he might develop nicely and still play in meaningful games for a contender. 

To me with a healthy Marbury, an improving Stoudemire, and their improved depth and versatility this team can win the West next year. 

I'm saying they will but they sure could.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm satisfied with Suns draft overall.

Carbarka looks like a much needed big man perimeter shooter.


Barbosa, haven't really seen how he played so dunno much. But there was a lot of hype around him.

Suns should be top 6 western conference next season. But Dallas, Lakers, Spurs, Kings, Wolves have upgraded their lineup.


Suns is still in a transcending stage, they are still looking for gaps to fill to have a run for a championship. 1993 was so long ago. *sigh*


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I dunno much about this Zarko guy but you guys did a great job by draftin' Leandrinho, whom i think is gonna be pretty good in the L..

Good draft!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> I dunno much about this Zarko guy but you guys did a great job by draftin' Leandrinho, whom i think is gonna be pretty good in the L..
> 
> Good draft!



Actually, the Suns drafted Zarko.
The Spurs drafted Barbosa, and traded him to Phx for a future 1st.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, oops. My bad, i didn't know that .


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Zarko seems to be doing well in the Rocky Mountain Revue, scoring 13 pts and 25 pts in his first 2 games. Barbosa however, has not played in either game.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> You guys did great on getting Zarko Cabarkapa who is compared by some with Nickoloz Tskitishvilli.


Zarko doesn't quite have the handles and versatility Skita has. But apparently he can become as good a shooter as him and has been playing pretty well in the Suns' first three games of SL in Utah: 18.6ppg, 7.3rpg 5/16 3FG. Not bad at all compared to other Euros drafted near him cough***Pietrus***cough


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I think there are questions about Zarko's passion, attitude and toughness. There is no question about his talent, it is top-drawer. A worthwhile pick at that stage.

I really like Barbosa. I don't think he will be ready to help much this year though. For that matter, I say the same for Zarko. But still a good draft; if Barbosa can clean up his shooting he will be very good.

I think Phoenix should pick up a backup PG with NBA experience. I nominate Rafer Alston. He got a chance to play with the Raps last year and was terrific. 

Sick bay is the only thing that will derail the Suns season - health problems for Big Jake and Penny still are worrisome. Then of course, there is Shaq, TD, CWebb, KG and Dirk. 

I'm glad we play in the East.

Good luck guys. BTW, if you want to trade Marion for Vince, I'm up for it.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think Suns had a great draft (again)!

I've seen Zarko in europe a lot and he has the hole pack' on the Offencive side of the floor!
shoots!dribles!post!rbnd!
he still has to learn some things on NBA D !

L.B might be a steal and is a fine PG!


----------



## emerica2k2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Zarko wrapped up a great effort in the Rocky Mountain Revue. I think he will be a great contributor off the bench and I can't wait to see him play more. Barbosa looks like he could be something really special down the road.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Hes doing great in the preseason, cant wait to see how he does in the regular season, the suns future looks real bright.


----------

